# Dabar ?



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.dabar.org

anybody ever see this? Looks interesting.

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 4, 2004)

That avater scares me:bigsmile:


----------

